# POD/Recycled garments



## ArtistFolks (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello All,


Getting back into the t-shirt world and was wondering if anyone knew of any Print on Demand sites that also has access to recycled clothing? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.


ArtistFolks


----------

